# merry christmas to all!!!   (anyone heard from queen mum?)



## currycomb (Dec 24, 2011)

just wishing you and yours a very merry and safe christmas. let us celebrate christ's birth with friendship and giving of ourselves.
by the way, anyone heard from queen mum. kinda concerned for her driving thru that winter mess in new mexico and texas on her way to new digs in oklahoma. wishing you well queen mum!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all.  Queen Mum said she wasn't sure about access to the internet at the new place so she may have to wait until she can get to a connection to check in.  I do hope she is safe and happy.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to all.  Queen Mum said she wasn't sure about access to the internet at the new place so she may have to wait until she can get to a connection to check in.  I do hope she is safe and happy.


Your right ... Queen Mum did say that ...


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 24, 2011)

She's at her new place now.


----------

